# Low Oil Pressure on Passat W8



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

ive been looking at this site for some time now, ive seen some very good information. i currently have a 2003 w8 with about 120,000 that just recently started giving me problems. the most recent has been the Low Oil Pressure message on the information panel. Does anybody have any suggestions, i really cant afford to take it to the dealer for repairs. thanks in advance.


----------

